# Zuordnung Charaktere + Manueller Upload



## MondGruppe (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team.

Also ich habe direkt mehrer Probleme ^^

Also zum einem , wollte ich meine Charaktere endlich mal wieder bei Buffed so sammeln , dazu wollte ich mich zunächst mit meinem alten (2 jahre oder so nicht genutzten) Acc einloggen , was leider nicht ging (zunächst) naja also neuen hergestellt, dachte super dann logst dich ein, machst waws mit dne Charakeren und dann läd Blasc die Charaktere hoch. Gesagt getan, brav meldet mein Blasc nach beendigung von WoW, Daten erfolgreich hoch geladen, aber auch nach Stunden warten, erscheinen keine neuen Charaktere in meinem mybuffed.

Dann dachte ich mir, ja dann vesuchst halt mit manuellen Upload,  leider sagte er mir bei jeden versuchten Char, Charakter befindet sich leider in der DAtenbank schon. 

Also versucht den alten Acc doch wieder zu reaktivieren, was nach ein wenig nachforschen und probieren (passwörter sind so vergägnlich  funkionierte. So da habe ich dann alle Charaktere im alten buffed profil gelöscht. Was dann bei jedem Char den ich gelöscht habe eine Fehlermeldung mir einbrachte, das ein Datenbankfehler aufgetreten wäre.  Allerdings wurden die chars offensichtlich dennoch aus dem Profil gelöscht.

Da freute ich mich wollte dann wieder das manuelle Upload nutzen, aber 1. Sind die Charaktere trotzdem immer noch gesperrt (weil in der Dankenbank vorhanden), obwohl ja man extra anklicken muss, dsa alle Daten zum Charakter gelöscht werden. Und zweiten habe ich dann ein Charakter importieren wollen, über das Arsenal, welches ich bisher nie gespielt hatte (weil ganz neu)... nun hat er den Char akzeptiert, allerdings dauert der Upload üvber das Arsenal schon mehr als 2 Stunden und ist immer noch nicht abgeschlossen...


Wiue und was kann ich tun ^^ das meine Chars endlich da ankommen wo sie hingehören xD


ganz liebe Grüße und schon mal danke für die Hilfe


----------

